# Anyone know any UK supplier of BBS wheels?



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Help is appreciated.

Cheers,

CemK


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

*wheels*

like the new look site....here you go


http://www.bbsdirect.co.uk

rob


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 26, 2002)

Found these on the net, they do BBS,dont know if they are any good though.
http://www.styledynamix.co.uk


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

www.msw.org.uk are the importers. Think you may find it hard to get the right offset over here if it's for the Skyline.

Phil


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 26, 2002)

I would like a set of BBS LM's for my Skyline............does anyone want to buy me some?


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Yeah, Motorsport wheels (the official distributor) are down the road from me, in Tilbury Essex. Right next door to Asda where I do me shopping The guys in there is v helpful.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hmm,

What about this:


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Everytime I see aftermarket wheels on a BB R34 they never seem to look as good as the originals. Don't get me wrong the wheels you have chosen look excellent off the car, and not too bad on it; but just not as good as the standard ones.

I have come to the conclusion that is the colour of the wheels that doesn't quite look right with Bayside Blue. I think silver is just too bright. Although I am not sure these BBS wheels would look right in anthracite either.

I am not helping am I?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *Hmm,
> 
> What about this:
> 
> ...


LOL, I would do them front AND rear, LOL  .
Just kidding.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Simon, 

Agree - the standard ones do suit them very well. Volk SE37s look very nice though...

Phil


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I have to agree with Philip on the SE37s. They have grown on me lately...

If I personally had to upgrade wheels I would never go for a heavier set than the stock ones(9.2kgs). Some of those split BBS wheels weigh up to 12.5~13kgs...and to me that is just an expensive way to kill performance. 

SE37 on BB R34 (- 1kg from standard!) Uhmmm yummi!!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Nice wheels, but don't suit the car IMHO...

Get some TE37's


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I thought they looked kinda cool, prefer the Bright Silver.


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Ripspeed are officail suppliers of BBS, will also price match anyoffer and if anything goes wrong theres a halfords store everywhere, saves dealing with a mail order company as u never get the back up as its all through the post!

I'm a ripspeed dude at chester if anyone wants a good deal. Also 10% off package deals at the moment, and others may say ripspeed are pricey which they are on some things they are, but these places that say they do them cheaper always negate to add postage which can be upto £100 or £200 or some packages such as OZ to make it the same price as everywhere else if not more!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Just an info*

Hi,

All the BBS wheels for Japanese market are made in Japanese underlicenced manufacturer.
So you'd better to check the availability in the UK.
For example, I cannot see "BBS RGR" in the UK BBS website.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Ive ordered some in the past for a Supra and a eunos roadster

then again they are both cars that are made in Britain so difficult to tell

The Roadster being the MX5 by the way


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Not made in UK but available in uk i meant.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cem,

My apologies if i am mistaken, but i thought you had some aftermarket wheels on your 34 ? I certainly remember seeing some on your car at a past grasshopper meet - as i liked the colour coding done on the rim.

On another note, the wheels you have "photoshopped" (or whatever) onto your car look very nice. Quite a 'race-look' wheel if you ask me.

I really like the standard 34 wheels, but think aftermarket wheels can totally transform the look of the car. Glens (as an example) looks the absolute dogs danglies with the wheels he has on there, and i believe improves the look of the car. But you have to choose the right wheels.......

Daz

PS how'd you manage to put "morph" different wheels on ? I've tried plenty of times in PSP 7, but have never managed to get it to look right !


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Cem Shin & all*

Tim of SVS is an Official BBS Dealer.

He speaks DIRECT to the Factory,phone him,tell him I sent you and get that all important discount 

Cem the number is;01483 285657

He is the UK main dealer for Trust,GReddy,Grex,Alcon and just about any make you can think of apart from Mines & HKS.And he drives a mint White R33 

BTW Cem,I have a set of those BBS wheels in 18inch that you show on your motor in my garage with a huge set of Abbey Motorsport slicks on them,I can`t wait to use them. 

Henry. (Forum Model)


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Thanks, Henry,*

Cool, thank you for your info.
By the way, for additional info, Mine's has just started delivery of BBS RE Magnesium wheels.
10.2 x 18", Offset:18, Hole:5, PCD:114.3
Price: 183,000JPY per wheel (Air freight and VAT are exclusive.)









Yours,
Shin


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Cem, if you do go for some BBS rims, check that they are the right PCD for the car. The guys at Motorsport Wheels put some RKII Splits on mine and then told me they didn't come in 114.3X5 PCD.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*Price: 183,000JPY per wheel*

Ouch! 5K for a set of rims?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Charlie*

Unfortunately quality don't come cheap  .

glen


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The new RE magnesium wheels only weigh about 8 kg too. :smokin:
It's gonna be a while before I spend 80man on a set of wheels though


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> 80man on a set of wheels


        

You can buy an R32 GTR with that kind of money!!

BTW...mags are way to delicate for road use....Somehow RS4 comes to mind....


----------



## acmeGT (Aug 1, 2002)

get the good old 3 spokes
and in yellow too

hehehehehe

LL


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD,

yeah - spookily I've been thinking about doing that - as you know I miss my R34 a lot when I'm in Japan.

I know a guy with the Nismo mags on the road and he doesn't have any trouble, only drives about 10 km a week though  
The strange thing is he's spent buckets on the wheels and carbon bits, and absolutely jack on the mechanicals - it even has the stock muffler


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean...wouldnt be such a bad idea. You can find some real blinders around....just a question of looking. 

Re the mags....depends, if you drive them on Tokyo-smooth roads then you are fine, but if you venture outside where I am...well its just not a risk I would take. I truly love those Mine's BBS RE, I mean they are 1.2" wider and still manage to weigh 1kg less than standard! But 18man a wheel is just silly money!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD
You're right, that's what I meant by he only does 10 km a week.
He just drives up dai ichi keihin to work and back at the weekend.
Very smooth bit of road.

Um - I've been looking for a BNR32 which has had a 2.8 conversion so they're a bit more scarce


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*BBS*

If you know what wheels you won't i may be able to help. I will need to know the size etc etc to get you a price. PM me for more info. :smokin:


----------

